# wer kennt artfiles



## faun (22. Februar 2004)

hei leutz,

wer hatt bis jetzt erfahrung mit artfiles gemacht und welche.
http://www.artfiles.de
cu
faun


----------



## Tommy (22. Februar 2004)

Habe zwar selber keine Erfahrungen mit diesem Provider, jedoch habe ich bisher nur Gutes gehört. Ein Bekannter von mir dort gehostet ( http://boardunity.de ) und es läuft sehr rund.

Ansonsten schau die mal die Meinungen zu diesem Provider in der Webhostlist an.


----------



## pogi (13. April 2004)

Da ich mal Artfiles Kunde war weiss ich wie es dort abläuft.

Also ich kann nur guten über Artfiles sagen:

1. Gute Preis/Leistung verhältnisse

2. Sehr gute Verbindungen

3. Sehr wenige ausfälle (wenn doch mal einer gemacht werden MUSS dann immer nachts)

4. Sehr guter Support 

5. Sehr übersichtliches DCP (Domain Control Panel)

6. Eine sehr grosse Auswahl an hosting paketen da ist sicher für jeden etwas dabei


----------

